# Working as a volunteer EMT in California



## Patricia (Sep 15, 2018)

I just passed the NREMT in June and I have not found a job yet But I have been asked to work as a volunteer EMT at a youth football game in California.  My question is can I work as a licensed EMT without any other licensed providers there?


----------



## Salty Fox (Sep 15, 2018)

Patricia said:


> I just passed the NREMT in June and I have not found a job yet But I have been asked to work as a volunteer EMT at a youth football game in California.  My question is can I work as a licensed EMT without any other licensed providers there?



Who is asking you to do it? Is it in an official context?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 15, 2018)

No. In order to work as an EMT you must work under the direction of a medical director which you do not have.


----------



## Salty Fox (Sep 15, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No. In order to work as an EMT you must work under the direction of a medical director which you do not have.


I've done event standby for a security company as an EMT, and we didn't have one that I knew of. Obviously our scope was limited, but our contract was with the state; it seemed like a bit of a nebulous setup, but we weren't transporting anyone or doing anything other than handing out bandages, or in theory doing CPR.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 15, 2018)

Your CA state EMT certificate is a certificate and not a license. So in the state of CA legally you can not work under an EMT or even Paramedic certificate. You must have a medical director who has a MD/DO license that you operate under.

Some counties have a set list of requirements and equipment that an EMT must carry on them in order to work (if you look at Riverside County’s protocols under drug and equipment list the Light EMT Response is a list of everything an EMT must carry while working as an EMT without an ambulance).


----------



## Salty Fox (Sep 16, 2018)

It's wild how much it varies from state to state. I'm still getting used to that.


----------



## chriscemt (Sep 17, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Your CA state EMT certificate is a certificate and not a license. So in the state of CA legally you can not work under an EMT or even Paramedic certificate. You must have a medical director who has a MD/DO license that you operate under.
> 
> Some counties have a set list of requirements and equipment that an EMT must carry on them in order to work (if you look at Riverside County’s protocols under drug and equipment list the Light EMT Response is a list of everything an EMT must carry while working as an EMT without an ambulance).



Does CA have EMR?  Lots of "stand-by providers" work as overqualified EMRs - without medical control.


----------



## TheEleventhHour (Sep 24, 2018)

chriscemt said:


> Does CA have EMR?  Lots of "stand-by providers" work as overqualified EMRs - without medical control.



Yes, my friend needed her EMR to be a lifeguard. UCLA is now giving EMR Courses as well.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 25, 2018)

Salty Fox said:


> It's wild how much it varies from state to state. I'm still getting used to that.


I doubt any states allow EMS providers to work without some sort of physician oversight.


----------



## NPO (Oct 9, 2018)

chriscemt said:


> Does CA have EMR?  Lots of "stand-by providers" work as overqualified EMRs - without medical control.





TheEleventhHour said:


> Yes, my friend needed her EMR to be a lifeguard. UCLA is now giving EMR Courses as well.


The state of California does not license, certify or recognize the EMR level. The lowest credentialed level is "EMT-I" (that's Roman number 1) which is an EMT basic. With the recent update in language, this is now just called EMT.


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 9, 2018)

Actually, CA does recognize EMR. It’s in Title 22, 100023.


----------



## NPO (Oct 9, 2018)

CCCSD said:


> Actually, CA does recognize EMR. It’s in Title 22, 100023.


Title 22 has been around a long time. EMR is no longer supported by CAEMSA.


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 9, 2018)

It’s in the newer Regs. I’m a POST Instructor. I know of what I speak.


----------



## NPO (Oct 9, 2018)

CCCSD said:


> It’s in the newer Regs. I’m a POST Instructor. I know of what I speak.


Show me a picture (on online verification) of an active CA EMR cert and I'll believe it.

There is no current process to obtain EMR certification that I'm aware of.


----------



## TheEleventhHour (Oct 9, 2018)

NPO said:


> Show me a picture (on online verification) of an active CA EMR cert and I'll believe it.
> 
> There is no current process to obtain EMR certification that I'm aware of.


https://www.cpc.mednet.ucla.edu/course/emr

I'm not sure what kind or certification it is but my friend needed one to be a lifeguard at her job. Could be just like getting a BLS or ALS...


----------



## NPO (Oct 9, 2018)

It looks like the state doesn't have anything to do with EMRs but some counties are certifying them. I found one or two counties who still do it. I've never lived in those counties and the state doesn't do it, so I wasn't aware of it still existing.


----------

